# Peach Bread Recipe TNT



## PA Baker (Sep 7, 2007)

I have my first loaf of this bread in the oven now, and if it tastes anywhere near as good as it smells, I have a new winner on my hands! 

*Peach Bread*
1/2 c butter, softened 
1 c sugar 
3 eggs (room temperature) 
2 3/4 c flour 
1 1/2 t baking powder 
1 t salt 
1/2 t baking soda 
1 1/2 t cinnamon 
3 c fresh diced peaches 
1/2 c orange juice 
1 t vanilla 

1.Preheat oven to 350 degrees and spray 9x5 inch loaf pan with non-stick spray or butter and lightly flower pan.
2. Combine peaches, orange juice and vanilla, set aside.
3.Cream butter, then gradually add sugar and combine well. 
4.Add eggs, one at a time, beating well after each one. 
5.In a separate bowl, combine flour, baking powder, salt, baking soda, and cinnamon. 
6.Stir dry mix into creamed mixture alternately with peaches.
7.Pour batter into prepared pan. 
8.Bake at 350 degrees for one hour, or until done. 
9.Cool in pan 10 minutes, remove from pan and cool completely on wire wrack.


----------



## Barb L. (Sep 7, 2007)

That sounds so good, how can it be bad - thanks for sharing your recipe!
I can almost smell it too !!


----------



## PA Baker (Sep 7, 2007)

Well, it coame out of the oven a little bit ago and here are a couple more notes:

It's hard to tell when this bread is done, since the fresh peaches are going to make it so moist.  I let it bake for an hour and fifteen minutes total, the cake tester still cake out very crumby, but not battery.

Be sure to butter and flour your pan well, or use a cooking spray w/ flour, like Baker's Secret (it's what I used).

I've already decided that if it's not too moist when I slice it, we'll be grilling slices on the grill pan and having it w/ vanilla ice cream for dessert tonight.  I can't wait 'till breakfast tomorrow!


----------



## keltin (Sep 7, 2007)

This sounds great! I’m not a baker, but I’m starting want to try my hand at baking bread. I notice you used baking powder and baking soda. Doesn’t baking powder contain baking soda? Why the extra soda here? Is it there to give extra lift to the bread?

That is, is the extra soda required (I don't have any, just have baking powder)?


----------

